# Say a Prayer



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I know several on here had issues with Dan Whelan, but I'd ask you to put them aside and say a prayer for him. This just posted on facebook by his fiance:
_My boyfriend of 12 years was hit head on by a Coca Cola semi - my friend is working my acct. Dan suffered 2 compound fractures to his arm, the muscle and tendons that wrapped the ulna is gone. There is no blood supply right now. His elbow was also fractured and it's missing a joint. They could not find it in his arm. It's prob somewhere in his totaled truck. He has a small spot of bleeding in the head and it is being watched to see if it enlarges over night. Please say a prayer._


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Done on this end.

Best wishes to your friend.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow. Hit by a semi is rough. Dan is a wild one for sure..


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't recognize the name but man those are some injuries. Hope he gets better.

Cole


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Bill. Will do, for sure. Check back with any updates.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Opie.

He's a tough one, met him at Schluter in SC a few years back. Hope he'll be alright...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

My prayers go out to Dan. Hang in there man!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I know he was driving a lot during his retirement.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The fact that he's even still alive after a head-on with a semi is a testament to how tough an SOB he is. I'm in touch with Pat, and I'll let you all know. Thanks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Was it his fault. If not he will finally get to actually retire on Coke.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope Opie will be OK. I'm guessing there must be a link to a news story somewhere. Anyone have it?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thoughts & prayers headed up.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Couldnt find anything. Must be a fesh story.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers going out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Matt, you made me chuckle several times reading this, and this really isn't a laughing matter. I do hope that he will come through this. Obviously he will never be the same but I pray that he has a quick recovery and rehabilitation.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I know its not a laughing matter but I am sure Dan would want his thread to have a tit of humor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I know its not a laughing matter but I am sure Dan would want his thread to have a tit of humor.


I know that you wouldn't have done it if you didn't think it appropriate. I just didn't want anyone to think I was the callous one.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I always liked opie...I hope he fully recovers and wish him and his family well


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know, Bill.

I've always enjoyed reading Opie's posts.

Prayers from here.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope Opie pulls through OK, he's got some thread updating to do, no?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I know its not a laughing matter but I am sure Dan would want his thread to have a *tit* of humor.


Yes, yes he would. :laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Jesus.....Don't deserve that....pull through it Opie.


----------

